# Member only section upgrade/maint in progress



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2009)

For the next 30minutes to an hour, we will be updating/upgrading the TUG member only section...so various errors can occur.

This should mostly exist around the marketplace, so if you could hold off on posting any new ads for the next hour or so I would be greatly appreciative.

Ill also announce a nifty little bonus when its all done and good.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2009)

All done...we now return you to your regularly scheduled program


----------

